# Contract Question - Help!



## cakeordeath777 (Jul 15, 2015)

I am shooting a 1st birthday for a group around 30 people.  This is my first paid group gig and since I am going to be putting sneaks on my FB and website I am not sure how I work the contract for the group to make sure I am doing everything legitimately.  Any help would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## tirediron (Jul 15, 2015)

Seems you've rather put the cart before the horse; since you list no location and contract law varies widely between countries and states/provinces,and we have no idea idea of what the circumstances are, and what has or has not been agreed to before-hand, there's really very little help anyone can offer, other than, "Consult a qualified attorney".


----------



## cakeordeath777 (Jul 15, 2015)

Apologies.  I live in TX.  So, dear TX photogs, how do you handle contracts for groups of people at a party?  Thanks in advance!


----------



## KmH (Jul 15, 2015)

If the parents of the year old child are paying you to be there you enter a contractual agreement with them.

Anyone else wanting to buy photos from you gets a legal document known as a use license, or print release with photos they buy from you.

Do you have a legal in Texas, registered business, business liability insurance, a Texas business sales & use tax account, etc?


----------



## cakeordeath777 (Jul 15, 2015)

No, not yet....this is just a side job.   Thanks for the help KmH!


----------



## vintagesnaps (Jul 15, 2015)

If this is a birthday party, before you put any sneaks of any photos of anyone's kids on any websites, I'd be looking into releases. And read the Terms on Facebook before you put photos on there.

Doesn't matter if it's a sideline, it's paid work. Try American Society of Media Photographers or PPA for info. on contracts, licensing usage, releases, etc.


----------



## KmH (Jul 15, 2015)

cakeordeath777 said:


> No, not yet....this is just a side job.   Thanks for the help KmH!


People caught by any US state doing 'side jobs' without a registered and legal business discover how amazingly expensive getting caught is.


----------

